# New Horse, new breed



## Just us (Jan 2, 2005)

On Thursday evening about 6:30, my daughters left for Texas. They were going to deliver a shetland mare of theirs for breeding, and pick up a shetland filly they had bought, along with two yearling shetlands a fellow Kentuckian had bought, and drive right back home. While I was at the grocery, my oldest called my hubby and told him that there was a very nice weanling colt for sale that was well worth the money, and would he like him? He had seen pictures. He told her he would be killed and laying in the kitchen floor when I got home if he said yes. Her response was "well, it wouldn't be the first time would it?" Anyway, he consented, and they bought the colt for him. We had to rush and get stalls ready and etc., for when they got back. They arrived much to my real surprise, at 8:45 Saturday morning!

I thought sure they would pull off and rest sometime, but as it ended up, there was only about 4 hours early Saturday morning they felt that neither could drive, and they must sleep. I like the new colt a lot, his pictures did not do him justice. He will mature under 38 inches, we believe, and we will hardship him into the R's. His name is Blackduck High Plains Drifter, which I love, and he is a silver bay. His pictures did not do him justice. He is refined, with a neck, throat, and legs to die for! Pretty head too! Enough chrome to make him flashy. Those girls do know good horseflesh when they see it! Oh by the way, I didn't kill Jerry over it, I just beat him severely around the head and neck with a powder puff!


----------



## Marty (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Carolyn












Well what's one more?





I was wondering considering his name if you were going to call him "Clint" maybe......I always loved that movie and the app he rode

Good luck with this new little guy. It's always so exciting to have a new one in the barn especially when they are young too.


----------



## Bluerocket (Jan 3, 2005)

Is this the little cutie?? He sure is a handsome one!!











Congratulations! Will you keep him a stud or geld him?


----------



## Lewella (Jan 3, 2005)

Congrats on getting your new Blackduck baby!



Is he sired by the Silver Buckskin stallion Sandra has? Lotsa little stuff behind that boy if I remember correctly (been a while since I studied his pedigree - LOL).


----------



## Just us (Jan 4, 2005)

You know, I don't know anything at all about shetland pedigrees! I do know his sire is a silver buckskin, and his breeders were Sandra and Richard Hicks out of Alabama. Other than that, I only know his pictures don't do him justice at all, because he is such a pretty guy up close and personal. Is the breeding decent? I do know he has a lot of palomino in his background. As for leaving him a stud or gelding him, I don't know yet. My first instincts are to always geld, but my hubby generally talks me out of it. You know, the male thing?


----------

